# Can a Modem change/reset a password by itself?



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,

The question might seem ridiculous, but I want to exclude the possibility before I conclude that someone hacked into my WiFi network. 

This morning, I attempted to connect to my WiFi network with my mobile, and it didn't work. Puzzled, I attempted to do the same with the computer, and it didn't work either. I took the laptop and connected it (via LAN) with the modem, logged into the router settings, and noticed that my password was changed. 

The new password was not a logical word, nor too complex (something in the style of DI893as). I cannot check at the moment whether it's the default device WiFi password (I'm at work), I plan to do that when I get back. If it's the default password, it appears the device, for some reason, was reset (I can't realize why - it was in the place it always is, nobody touched it).

But my suspicion (which I will verify later) is that the new password was not the default, which means some neighborhood kid with too much free time decided to hack into the network. Of course, it was protected, but admittedly with not a very strong password (about 25%). 

As a first step, I changed the password into a stronger one (75%). When I go home I will also take more steps, like removing the network from the visible networks list, etc. 

*My questions are *(sorry for the long message):
- Is it actually possible to enter the settings of a router through WiFi? I thought it requires a LAN connection.
- If it is possible, and we assume my network was hacked, is there any other consequence besides stealing bandwidth? Is it possible, for instance, for any passwords or other data stored in the network to be compromised?

There is no computer directly connected to the Modem (via LAN), only a TV. All other devices connect wirelessly. The computer where the data is stored is protected with F-Secure antivirus and firewall (Windows XP SP2, If you need more data, ask)

Thank you in advance

EDIT:
My Modem is a Thomson TG789


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2008)

If anyone is interested, it turns out the password was, indeed, the default one. So, the modem did reset itself - I wonder why. Nobody touched it - let alone hold the rest button for the 7 seconds needed for reset. 

Anyway...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe your power went for a few seconds.

BG


----------

